# brushing off the dust on this forum



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Nobody seems to visit this portion of the forums much. Its a shame. Well, ill drop by daily anyways 

gotta love the s14a styling!


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*S14 enthusiast*

i'm here. i visit this place. i'm getting an S14 on the 26th of Feb and driving it to LA from NY. coast-to-coast. so, yeah, i like them. the S14 is underrated. it looks, to me, much nicer than the S13, though i have seen some nice s13's. don't get me wrong. 

so what is your camp? - to swap the KA with the SR or the RB? i got flamed on another thread about that. but i learned some things. i'm more for the SR20DET.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

all depends on what kinda numbers your looking for. The KA can give me as much power as I would like, reliably.

ill aim for 250whp as a daily driver, no more than that.

FIRST, i need an s14 though  I have 2 months to find one.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

why do you have only 2 months to find an S14?


----------

